# hip abductor repair



## klbecker (Dec 15, 2009)

I know there is not a CPT code for an open hip abdutor repair, and to bill using 27299.  What CPT code code I compare it to?


----------



## mbort (Dec 15, 2009)

look at the work involved in 27006 to see if its a compatable comparison code


----------

